# 9.3 For Tivo HD ?



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

According To Giz & Engadget Tivo HD is supposed to be getting the new 9.3 software upgrade, I see the priority page is up but it does not include the Tivo HD at this time.

http://gizmodo.com/375528/latest-tivo-firmware-brings-needed-speed-boost


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

That's great, Tivo. Now I can get to my stuttering picture 25&#37; faster! Way to prioritize.

Will the start-up time be sped up as well for when the machine spontaneously re-boots while changing channels?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=389358

Based on prior comments, this update should also address (eliminate) a number of widely reported bugs.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

TivoPony has stated in the Coffeehouse that 9.3 is still undergoing qualification (final quality assurance stuff) for TivoHD and S3, and will be available soon.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

i've got 9.3y on my S3 three nights ago and my TivoHD got it two nights ago. the font changed in the To Do List thats the only thing that made me even notice.


----------



## sean33 (Aug 22, 2007)

Priority Sign Up link please.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

http://www.tivo.com/priority


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Dssturbo1 said:


> i've got 9.3y on my S3 three nights ago and my TivoHD got it two nights ago. the font changed in the To Do List thats the only thing that made me even notice.


Ditto for me - my S3 was updated and I noticed it first on the re-ordering on page with the To Do list (To Do got moved to the bottom).

It would have been nice if TiVo would have included a message like they've done with other updates - if nothing else than to say the release contains a bunch of bugfixes and the TiVo was rebooted.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

Dssturbo1 said:


> i've got 9.3y on my S3 three nights ago and my TivoHD got it two nights ago. the font changed in the To Do List thats the only thing that made me even notice.


The find programs list is also reorganized. It took me a moment to even find the To Do List.


----------



## lewisml06 (Sep 4, 2007)

I got the update the other day (9.3Y). I noticed a significant difference in speed. Especially while scrolling through Amazon Unbox movie options & other internet menu options. Previously it would take a couple of seconds for me to scroll through the Unbox movie listings and for the video image to load (the lag time was quite annoying). Now, it's smooth sailing. Ironically, at first I thought it was my network and changed Tivo from wireless to powerline. That same night I "upgraded" my hardware, I received the updated software. I couldn't pinpoint what resolved this lag time issue (Was it because of the software or the hardware update?). So, the next day I hooked up the Tivo to wireless once again and the lag time wasn't an issue. So, that told me the software upgrade helped with the speed not the powerline hardware. Returned the powerline back to Amazon. I am really pleased with 9.3Y and look forward to the final version when it comes out.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

The priority update is NOT for 5th/6th generation Tivos.



> Please do not sign up your Series3 or TiVo HD system for this priority list, the Spring update for those systems will be delivered automatically in the near future.


----------



## Eccles (Dec 27, 2001)

SystemJinx said:


> The find programs list is also reorganized. It took me a moment to even find the To Do List.


I wouldn't know if the Find Programs page was ever reorg'd as I never use it - I go straight to the function I want with two button presses. Season Pass Manager is TiVo-1, To-Do List is TiVo-2, Wishlists are TiVo-3, Find by Name is TiVo-4, etc.


----------



## Warhawks (Apr 9, 2007)

Got it on my Tivo HD a few days ago...haven't noticed much yet in my busy week other than the already mentioned smaller font on the TO DO LIST.


----------



## hddude55 (Jan 5, 2007)

lewisml06 said:


> I got the update the other day (9.3Y). I noticed a significant difference in speed. ....


For the many customers who are having cable card issues, e.g., disappearing channels via Cox Cable and SA cards, the preliminary release of 9.3 is not good news. It only reinforces what I was told by a TiVo CSR earlier this week: 9.3 has not solved that huge problem. I guess that means at least a six month wait until it gets fixed in the "Fall/Winter 2008 update." Or do SA updates to cards get sent out in a different manner?


----------



## imreolajos (Jan 27, 2005)

hddude55 said:


> For the many customers who are having cable card issues, e.g., disappearing channels via Cox Cable and SA cards, the preliminary release of 9.3 is not good news. It only reinforces what I was told by a TiVo CSR earlier this week: 9.3 has not solved that huge problem. I guess that means at least a six month wait until it gets fixed in the "Fall/Winter 2008 update." Or do SA updates to cards get sent out in a different manner?


Could you please elaborate on this? According to this announcement:

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10372477



> Our spring software release will improve the behavior for the TiVo HD platform (the cards will be reset when they stop working, but any recordings in progress when he card resets will be partials).


Not enough time has passed since I got the 9.3Y version, so I can't tell for sure that this is indeed the case (I need another week for that). I understand the root cause of the problem hasn't been resolved (so technically, your TiVo CSR was right), but at this point I take any workaround that helps remedy it.


----------



## hddude55 (Jan 5, 2007)

imreolajos said:


> Could you please elaborate on this? According to this announcement:
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10372477
> 
> Not enough time has passed since I got the 9.3Y version, so I can't tell for sure that this is indeed the case (I need another week for that). I understand the root cause of the problem hasn't been resolved (so technically, your TiVo CSR was right), but at this point I take any workaround that helps remedy it.


I too had seen that posting on the TiVo support forum by "TiVoJerry," but believe it is hardly an official announcement from TiVo, Inc. If so, it is confusing to say the least. The information posted by TiVoJerry states that the fix you mention is for the TiVo HD boxes and doesn't mention the S3 boxes like mine -- yet both types of HD boxes have the disappearing channels problem. It seems inconceivable that TiVo and SA developed a fix for one type of box but not the other, but perhaps the "workaround" he mentions only works with TiVo HD's. If so, S3 owners like me have reason to worry when/if this issue will ever be resolved for our machines! Perhaps in 6 months when the next software update arrives?

Another puzzling aspect of this "announcement": Jerry stated that the issue involves multistream cards, but as many of us can attest, single stream cards are also experiencing lost channel problems.

I have concluded that TiVoJerry probably is a well meaning guy who participates in TiVo support forum discussions and provides whatever information he has on subjects, but he probably isn't making official statements on behalf of TiVo, Inc. and may not have all of the facts at his disposal.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

TivoJerry is a software engineer at tivo if i remember correctly. The tivoxxxx folks generally dont post at all about tivo without permission to speak from someplace up the food chaing.

He's not some schlub CSR that randomly answers threads on his days off.


----------



## analog4 (Aug 1, 2003)

I was going to post about an issue - I went to modify an episode of John Adams (the one from Sunday) so it would not delete until I told it to.

Well the TiVo HD rebooted as soon as I changed it.

Would this fix it? I may already have it though - I will have to check.


----------



## hddude55 (Jan 5, 2007)

MichaelK said:


> TivoJerry is a software engineer at tivo if i remember correctly. The tivoxxxx folks generally dont post at all about tivo without permission to speak from someplace up the food chaing.
> 
> He's not some schlub CSR that randomly answers threads on his days off.


I wasn't ripping on Jerry, just frustrated that this five-month old problem doesn't even seem to be fully defined, much less close to resolution. Jerry's post clearly reads like it was written by an engineer in the know, but if so, he needs to know that single stream cards are also affected. That's kind of an important detail if there is ever going to be a solution. I did post that information several weeks ago on the TiVo support forum in response to Jerry's post, but the thread seems to have died. Not too surprising as we know the threads here are much more active.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

hddude55 said:


> I wasn't ripping on Jerry, just frustrated that this five-month old problem doesn't even seem to be fully defined, much less close to resolution. Jerry's post clearly reads like it was written by an engineer in the know, but if so, he needs to know that single stream cards are also affected. That's kind of an important detail if there is ever going to be a solution. I did post that information several weeks ago on the TiVo support forum in response to Jerry's post, but the thread seems to have died. Not too surprising as we know the threads here are much more active.


can you PM over there?

If so I would PM Jerry to let him know.

I had some issues with the CCI flags when the S3 first came out- they needed a handle on the situation and I PM'd Jerry and he was very gracious and appreciated all the facts I could give him. There's another recent thread about people having problems with the initial set up calls and Jerry (or someone else from tivo- i forget) has asked repeadedly for more info from anyone that has it so they can track the problem.

So they really do want to know if there is a problem.

(sometimes they aren't permitted to reply with any specifics about the problem or potential solutions but they generally at least say thanks and share whatever they can. Other times it's amazing to me how forthright they are in PM's that anyone can just cut and paste anyplace on the web)


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

When is 9.3 going to be ready for distribution for HD units?? The stuttering and (less frequent) freezing is becoming a real annoyance.


----------



## BankZ (Aug 16, 2007)

KJW said:


> When is 9.3 going to be ready for distribution for HD units?? The stuttering and (less frequent) freezing is becoming a real annoyance.


Why do you want 9.3? So you can get to your stuttering picture 25% faster?


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

From all I've heard, 9.3 is a good bugfix release. It doesn't fix _all_ the bugs, but I'll take what I can get. The speed increase is welcome too.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

BankZ said:


> Why do you want 9.3? So you can get to your stuttering picture 25% faster?


Actually, yes. Any increase in the stuttering speed would make it, well, less stutter-ry.


----------



## vfrjim (Dec 18, 2007)

KJW said:


> That's great, Tivo. Now I can get to my stuttering picture 25% faster! Way to prioritize.
> 
> Will the start-up time be sped up as well for when the machine spontaneously re-boots while changing channels?


Why don't you have your tivo repaired if your having the re-boot problem? A patch will not repair a broken Tivo


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

vfrjim said:


> Why don't you have your tivo repaired if your having the re-boot problem? A patch will not repair a broken Tivo


I replaced my TIVO -- traded the re-booting for stuttering, which is actually preferable. Of course, I don't know if either machine is "broken" since TIVO refuses to acknowledge any problem.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I wonder if someone who has gotten the 9.3Y upgrade on their S3 or THD would mind trying TTCB with a high bandwidth 1080i video? The drop-outs and skips when playing a 1080i video whose bandwidth is greater than about 8Mbps is terrible. My main requirement for the TiVos I have is to download video off the file server which was previously transferred via TTG, but unless I transcode the video, the audio drop-outs, pixelization, and skipping are horrible. If I transcode the video, it can reduce or eliminate the skipping and what not, but then the video looks terrible. I wondering (hoping firecely) if the 9.3 code fixes this problem.


----------



## sweh (Jul 23, 2005)

Interesting you're talking about 9.3y; my TiVo-HD just got 9.3a.A1 (and failed to record today's South Park; hmmph). Doesn't fix the over-strength signal issues with Verizon FIOS, but is a lot faster in navigation.


----------



## rashid11 (Apr 3, 2008)

Folx - did u have to do anything special to receive the update - such as registering for the "priority" upgrades etc ? I don't have any issues with mine (THD) but could use little faster navigation for sure


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm confused. It specifically says that if you have a S3 or Tivo HD to not sign up on the priority list. Well then how did so many people get the 9.3y upgrade on their S3/THD if they did not sign up?


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Because TiVo is pushing it out slowly without regard to any priority list. Slowly so they see if the update causes problems.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

brettatk said:


> I'm confused. It specifically says that if you have a S3 or Tivo HD to not sign up on the priority list. Well then how did so many people get the 9.3y upgrade on their S3/THD if they did not sign up?


Tivo didn't have a priority list for S3/THD users, they simply started rolling out the early "y" version of 9.3 to them and some of those have already been upgraded to 9.3a. It will come when it comes.


----------



## digi12digi (Mar 1, 2004)

I received the 9.3 update 2 days ago on my TivoHD. And I must say Tivo has never felt this responsive.

New Jersey.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Ok, thanks for the replies. Someone had told me they signed up for the priority list and the next day they got the 9.3y update. Now I'm guessing it was just a coincidence. I'm still waiting to see if I'll get it before they mass release it.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

Can someone with the update confirm whether any of the real problems -- rebooting, stuttering, etc. -- have been resolved? I know Tivo is slow with its updates, but I can't believe that it took this long just to speed up its menus.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

brettatk said:


> I'm confused. It specifically says that if you have a S3 or Tivo HD to not sign up on the priority list. Well then how did so many people get the 9.3y upgrade on their S3/THD if they did not sign up?


TiVo starts out slow with a new upgrade and does some type of selection method to update a few TiVos, the users have no control over this process as only one of my three TiVo Series 3s has gotten the update. When the update is final you then will be able to sign up.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Since the relative number of THD and S3 units is still small compared to older units there is no priority list for them. TiVo started with a limited roll-out of the "y" to determine if there were problems, then began general rollout of "a" version. We all should get it shortly.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

hddude55 said:


> Jerry's post clearly reads like it was written by an engineer in the know, but if so, he needs to know that single stream cards are also affected. That's kind of an important detail if there is ever going to be a solution.


Since SCards and MCards are very different things (different hardware, different software on both the card side and on the tivo side), based on his post, it sounds like they're specifically looking at MCard failures. If you're having a failure with SA SCards, it's probably a different issue, that they're not looking at.

Sounds like more people with SCard problems are going to have to report the issue to tivo and the cable company before it gets escalated up to their engineering departments.


----------



## supie (Mar 28, 2007)

I just got the 9.3a version on one Tivo S3 but not the other. Also I am pretty sure I never got the 9.3y version before getting the .a version. So far no problems but it has not recorded anything yet today.


----------



## hddude55 (Jan 5, 2007)

Roderigo said:


> Since SCards and MCards are very different things (different hardware, different software on both the card side and on the tivo side), based on his post, it sounds like they're specifically looking at MCard failures. If you're having a failure with SA SCards, it's probably a different issue, that they're not looking at.
> 
> Sounds like more people with SCard problems are going to have to report the issue to tivo and the cable company before it gets escalated up to their engineering departments.


 Of course if they do fix the m-cards and not the s-cards, an alternative is to get two m-cards for one's series3. That's what I have installed in my series3 now.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Anyone tried MRV with 9.3 between a Tivo HD and Tivo S3, or between two Tivo HD's? Did they fix the MRV Tivo HD speed issue yet? (Tivo S3's are fine, unless they broke that.)


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

I received the 9.3A update the other day. The differences so are the following.

The pixelation for me seems to have stopped. It is only a couple of days, but I removed the attenuators, and I have not had a pixelation in 2 days, and I have tested the worst channels. The number of uncorrected errors have been zero and the corrected error count has been very low. One channel had <20 count. Of course it has only been 2 days, but I will continue to monitor the situation.

The TIVO menus seem to responded faster.

We should start a thread with all the fixes noticed and new bugs


----------



## hmm52 (Feb 25, 2008)

Before the update, had you seen pixelation daily, or nearly so, on the problem channels?

Was their any difference between the tuners? Is there now?


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

if I took the attenuators off, before the update, I received constant pixelation on the problem channels. Right now it seems to be gone, BUT I am not ready to say the over signal pixelation is gone. I need to monitor it for some more time.

Is there a bug fix list published anywhere?


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

ciucca said:


> if I took the attenuators off, before the update, I received constant pixelation on the problem channels. Right now it seems to be gone, BUT I am not ready to say the over signal pixelation is gone. I need to monitor it for some more time.
> 
> Is there a bug fix list published anywhere?


No. Tivo never reveals what is fixed in a software release. Very frustrating, but that is the way it is.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ciucca said:


> ....
> 
> We should start a thread with all the fixes noticed and new bugs


There's one in the Discussion group now

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=389942


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

My box was also upgraded from 9.3.Y3 to 9.3a.A1.


----------



## xkahn (Jan 5, 2004)

KJW: My TiVoHD started stuttering on HD channels about 19 days after I installed it. I called TiVo and, after running through a number of scenarios, we determined that it was bad sectors on the hard drive. I received the new one this week, and have no problems so far.

Are you sure that your problem is a software issue? Just because you've replaced your TiVo once doesn't mean the "new" one isn't also broken.

Does it stutter on Live TV? If not, does it stutter on Live TV after you rewind it a few seconds? Does it stutter in the same place each time? While the stuttering is occuring, is the TiVo still responsive? 

Does a reboot help it? In my case, it did -- until I played an HD program recorded over a bad sector. And then everything became slow and unresponsive and stuttering.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

xkahn said:


> KJW: My TiVoHD started stuttering on HD channels about 19 days after I installed it. I called TiVo and, after running through a number of scenarios, we determined that it was bad sectors on the hard drive. I received the new one this week, and have no problems so far.
> 
> Are you sure that your problem is a software issue? Just because you've replaced your TiVo once doesn't mean the "new" one isn't also broken.
> 
> ...


The machine will be fine for a week, and then the stuttering starts. It stutters only on HD channels and, for Live TV, a quick pause, then play, usually fixes it. If a program is recorded with the stuttering, this trick sometimes works. A soft reboot does not help, but unplugging the unit does, and then it will be fine, until it starts happening again. Interestingly, if I don't restart the machine, it the picture will eventually freeze completey. I don't know if its a hardware or software issue, but I'm hoping the new update will fix it.


----------



## Agro (Apr 20, 2003)

It's now 6:26pm Tuesday 04/15/08, I just forced the connection to TiVo over the network and I still have 9.2a-01-2-652. Sucks.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm with you, Agro


----------



## RAlfieri (Apr 3, 2008)

Agro said:


> It's now 6:26pm Tuesday 04/15/08, I just forced the connection to TiVo over the network and I still have 9.2a-01-2-652. Sucks.


My S3 still hasn't received the update either. I wonder what gives...


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just got the update on one of my S3 boxes. I'm having my other ones and my TiVoHD boxes connect to see if they get it too.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Nothing here either. 

[NG]Owner


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

I forced a connection with my TivoHD this morning, and got the update. I haven't done too much in depth testing yet, but I've already noticed a big improvement in speeds between menus.


----------



## Agro (Apr 20, 2003)

I contacted TiVo this morning and explained to them that people on the TivoCommunity forum have reported having the update for a bit less than a week now and yet I don't have it (I didn't check this morning, but did last night at like 1030pm). 

She said, just wait, you'll get it.

I said "Okay, just so I know the process; what happens if it is April 30th and I still don't have it?" and she stated "You will need to wait, you'll get it". DUH. It was like talking to a brick wall.

Anyhow, hopefully I get it soon.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

Agro said:


> DUH. It was like talking to a brick wall.


That describes almost every interaction I've had with Tivo support.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Agro said:


> I contacted TiVo this morning and explained to them that people on the TivoCommunity forum have reported having the update for a bit less than a week now and yet I don't have it (I didn't check this morning, but did last night at like 1030pm).
> 
> She said, just wait, you'll get it.
> 
> I said "Okay, just so I know the process; what happens if it is April 30th and I still don't have it?" and she stated "You will need to wait, you'll get it". DUH. It was like talking to a brick wall. Anyhow, hopefully I get it soon.


But that is the process - it will roll out over a period of days (or weeks?) so eventually all of us will get it. Like she said, we just have to wait. If you don't want to wait then all you can really do is keep forcing connections and maybe you'll get it sooner than if you just waited. She can't tell you when you'll get it.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Agro said:


> I contacted TiVo this morning and explained to them that people on the TivoCommunity forum have reported having the update for a bit less than a week now and yet I don't have it (I didn't check this morning, but did last night at like 1030pm).
> 
> She said, just wait, you'll get it.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it was like talking to a brick wall...on her end.

The only reason why you WOULDN'T get the update is if your drive failed for some reason. You *will* eventually get the update when your box is scheduled to get the update and no sooner. I'm not sure how much more clear she could have been.

Just because she wasn't telling you what you wanted to hear doesn't mean that she is as you would put it, "a brick wall".


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Omikron said:


> I'm sure it was like talking to a brick wall...on her end.
> 
> The only reason why you WOULDN'T get the update is if your drive failed for some reason. You *will* eventually get the update when your box is scheduled to get the update and no sooner. I'm not sure how much more clear she could have been.
> 
> Just because she wasn't telling you what you wanted to hear doesn't mean that she is as you would put it, "a brick wall".





Omikron said:


> Is it 9.3a or 9.3a.A1?
> 
> I've had 9.3a.A1 on both my Series3 and my TiVo HD for over a week now.


I wonder if your advocating patience stance would be the same if you were in the _Have Not_ group.

[NG]Owner


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

It might be more fun to know the algorithm. For example three week rollout, we randomly select 5&#37; each day (meaning you have a new random shot each time you connect) Or the 5% TSIDs were all randomly assigned at the beginning of each day and more connects that day mean nothing or they were all assigned before the rollout occurred.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

[NG]Owner;6189949 said:


> I wonder if your advocating patience stance would be the same if you were in the _Have Not_ group.
> 
> [NG]Owner


Look, we go through the same thing with every TiVo update. Some people come here and start asking why they have not gotten the update yet. In the end, everyone eventually gets the update. I have never heard of someone NEVER getting an update. Do we REALLY have to go through this EVERY time?

One of my S3's got 9.3Y and then 9.3a. My other S3 is still on 9.2. That's just the way it goes. I really don't care. There doesn't seem to be much difference between the two versions, quite frankly.

Obviously, the update has not gotten to every series 3 machine yet. To call customer service about not getting it yet (and to expect an answer OTHER then "just wait, you'll get it") seems pretty silly - doesn't it?


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

I just got 9.3a (not a1, not Y) on my S3 today. It _is_ annoying that they don't offer a priority page for enthusiasts. Not clear if it's faster yet; it just rebooted to install the update and I'm checking it out via slingbox.

Hopefully it'll fix the audio dropouts too, but I haven't seen anyone else saying it's improved so I'm doubtful.


----------



## sathead (Jan 12, 2008)

rodalpho said:


> I just got 9.3a (not a1, not Y) on my S3 today. It _is_ annoying that they don't offer a priority page for enthusiasts. Not clear if it's faster yet; it just rebooted to install the update and I'm checking it out via slingbox.
> 
> Hopefully it'll fix the audio dropouts too, but I haven't seen anyone else saying it's improved so I'm doubtful.


If you want the upgrades early, join the beta tester group... they get upgrades weeks ahead of standard subscribers.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Hmmm, for the heck of it i just tried to force a connection to the Tivo service and when i selected "Connect to the TiVo service now" i got this message:

*Temporarily Unavailable

This option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2:00 am. *

The only option it gave me was to "Press SELECT to go back" so there is no way for me to force the connection now. Every time i've ever forced a connection i was able to complete task, but this is the first time i've ever gotten such a message. In the Phone Connection menu it indicates:

Next attempt: Thu 4/17 2:28 pm
Last attempt: Wed 4/16 9:17am
Last Status: Pending Restart

So i'm thinking the update downloaded earlier today is now sitting on my hard drive so i'm going to force a Restart and see if it updates.

Edit - ok i did get the 9.3a update. Now time to play with it


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

randywalters said:


> Hmmm, for the heck of it i just tried to force a connection to the Tivo service and when i selected "Connect to the TiVo service now" i got this message:
> 
> *Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> ...


It means your box already has the update, and won't be installing it until 2:00AM when the TiVo is scheduled to reboot. To force the update to install, simply reboot the box right now.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

randywalters said:


> Hmmm, for the heck of it i just tried to force a connection to the Tivo service and when i selected "Connect to the TiVo service now" i got this message:
> 
> *Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> ...


Check Messages & Settings/Settings/Phone & Network. If last status is Pending Restart you have already received the update and it will install at 2 AM. If you restart your machine before that it will install then.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

Yeah, who the hell are these people who think that they should get the update just because others have already received it? Why? Just because they are paying the same amount each month to Tivo as the people who are already enjoying a machine with fewer bugs, re-boots and stuttering? That makes no sense. Look, Tivo is the greatest machine ever built by man, and the people who run the company are gods. These whiners do not deserve to enjoy the beauty and grace that is Tivo. Don't they understand the reason they have to wait -- because "that is the process!" "That's just the way it goes." Sure tivo could roll the update out all at once, but that would make it harder for the CSR's because they would have to field more calls. Couldn't they hire more CSR's, the unworthy may ask? Of course they could, but then Tivo would not have the funds to incorporate more features. And everyone knows that a reliable DVR is not as important as one that can search the internet for all the different movies that starred Dick York. 

Look, people should just pay their monthly fee and feel blessed. even if their tivo doesn't work all the time, at least they get that cool tv guy with the antennas. let's see a cable company come up with something better than that!


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

sathead said:


> If you want the upgrades early, join the beta tester group... they get upgrades weeks ahead of standard subscribers.


I applied but was not accepted.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

KJW said:


> Yeah, who the hell are these people who think that they should get the update just because others have already received it? Why? Just because they are paying the same amount each month to Tivo as the people who are already enjoying a machine with fewer bugs, re-boots and stuttering? That makes no sense. Look, Tivo is the greatest machine ever built by man, and the people who run the company are gods. These whiners do not deserve to enjoy the beauty and grace that is Tivo. Don't they understand the reason they have to wait -- because "that is the process!" "That's just the way it goes." Sure tivo could roll the update out all at once, but that would make it harder for the CSR's because they would have to field more calls. Couldn't they hire more CSR's, the unworthy may ask? Of course they could, but then Tivo would not have the funds to incorporate more features. And everyone knows that a reliable DVR is not as important as one that can search the internet for all the different movies that starred Dick York.
> 
> Look, people should just pay their monthly fee and feel blessed. even if their tivo doesn't work all the time, at least they get that cool tv guy with the antennas. let's see a cable company come up with something better than that!


The reasons for why TiVo software updates are rolled out in waves have been discussed ad nauseum. Setting bandwidth limitations aside, if there is a major issue that the new update introduces, then they can work with a much smaller set of units to resolve it before breaking that function across all TiVo units nationwide. As a very recent example, one of the test versions of 9.3/9.3a broke the guided setup for antenna users. After the update these users were no longer able to run guided setup, and thus the TiVo would be rendered unusable after a "Clear and Delete Everything".

You seem to imply that TiVo is withholding the update from the masses out of spite or just to screw with people, when nothing could be further from the truth. The reality is that TiVo support agents have better things to do with their time than to explain in great technical detail why customer A has to wait two weeks longer than customer B to receive the update especially when _it wouldn't change anything._

TiVo is not the only company that does this and plenty of other companies out there deploy large updates in waves for these very reasons. Microsoft did this exact thing with Windows Vista SP1.

Can this distribution model be frustrating at times? Absolutely. However, after years of deploying updates to thousands of TiVo boxes, this is the best system that they have developed. If you've found a solution that flies in the face of TiVo's decade of experience, then please feel free to share it with us.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Omikron said:


> The reasons for why TiVo software updates are rolled out in waves have been discussed ad nauseum. Setting bandwidth limitations aside, if there is a major issue that the new update introduces, then they can work with a much smaller set of units to resolve it before breaking that function across all TiVo units nationwide. As a very recent example, one of the test versions of 9.3/9.3a broke the guided setup for antenna users. After the update these users were no longer able to run guided setup, and thus the TiVo would be rendered unusable after a "Clear and Delete Everything".
> 
> You seem to imply that TiVo is withholding the update from the masses out of spite or just to screw with people, when nothing could be further from the truth. The reality is that TiVo support agents have better things to do with their time than to explain in great technical detail why customer A has to wait two weeks longer than customer B to receive the update especially when _it wouldn't change anything._
> 
> ...


Uh here's an idea, try testing it, unlike Vista, there are only a handful of configurations. Guess that decade was not well used if they can't figure that one out yet, which they have proven time and again they have not.

Again unlike Vista, everyone here is paying a monthly fee and some people have legitimate issues that they are hoping this update will resolve, so when they ask for the update they should just get it, not have to wait.

I love your example regarding substantiation of their roll out model; guided setup for antenna users was broken, hilarious. So what? What does that represent about 1% of the user base that would be accessing that function? Wow that must have really shut down the call center, LMAO.


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the update going through right now on my TiVo HD. Hopefully the menus will be faster and have less ads. I wasn't having any of the issues others were having so I don't expect much difference other than faster menus.


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok, it just finished and not only are the menus faster, but my headache is gone and my neighbor finally returned my air compressor!!! THANKS TIVO!!:up:


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The best part of the update is people stopped complaining about redundant questions.


----------



## wdpower (May 22, 2005)

I had forced conections on my two S2's and ended up getting 9.3 and it is fast to look throught the other Tivo's. I just got it on my HD Tivo and the speed increased there too. I'd forgoten how fast it used to be before.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Chimpware said:


> Uh here's an idea, try testing it, unlike Vista, there are only a handful of configurations. Guess that decade was not well used if they can't figure that one out yet, which they have proven time and again they have not.
> 
> Again unlike Vista, everyone here is paying a monthly fee and some people have legitimate issues that they are hoping this update will resolve, so when they ask for the update they should just get it, not have to wait.


(Not everyone is paying a monthly fee.. some of us were smart enough to pay lifetime)

While there are only a handful of *hardware* configurations at the Tivo level, there are a lot more combinations if you figure CableCards, etc., which seem to be what is causing a lot of people trouble.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Why was there a sign up page to received the update early for Series 2 units but not for Series 3?


----------



## jhershauer (Jul 25, 2007)

How long did your update take? Ours has been "Installing a service update" for an hour and a half now...wondering if it froze during the update.

Note: Ours does have a DVR Expander on it...not sure how much of a difference that's supposed to make.



MANOWAR©;6191074 said:


> Ok, it just finished and not only are the menus faster, but my headache is gone and my neighbor finally returned my air compressor!!! THANKS TIVO!!:up:


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

ciper said:


> Why was there a sign up page to received the update early for Series 2 units but not for Series 3?


Last quarter TiVo closed out with 1.745 million subscribers. Most of those are going to be Series2 boxes. Can you imagine the amount of bandwidth needed to push out the update to all those boxes at once? Since TiVo deploys the updates in waves, and there is a very large Series2 install base, I imagine the rollout could take up to two months. I honestly don't know the number.

There are far fewer Series3 units out there though, so a priority list really isn't necessary since they can complete full deployment in fairly short order. I speculate that the effort spent on deploying and maintaining a priority list would only result in a negligible advantage.

As the Series3 platform becomes more popular a priority list will make more sense, and will probably be available for the next update, whenever it may be.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

Omikron said:


> Last quarter TiVo closed out with 1.745 million subscribers. Most of those are going to be Series2 boxes. Can you imagine the amount of bandwidth needed to push out the update to all those boxes at once?


I can. I manage architecture for a somewhat popular MMORPG. We patch all the time, every time a client connects. Our game is a little under 8 gigs on disk. We probably push about 400 megabits of patch traffic, sustained. It really isn't rocket science. It just works.

Isn't the instant cake image somewhere around 128 megs? I don't buy the 'bandwidth' argument for staged patching. I do suspect that it has to do with damage control; which speaks volumes for their abysmal QA process.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

jhershauer said:


> How long did your update take? Ours has been "Installing a service update" for an hour and a half now...wondering if it froze during the update.
> 
> Note: Ours does have a DVR Expander on it...not sure how much of a difference that's supposed to make.


Mine took less than 10 minutes from when i restarted after noticing the "pending restart" on the system info screen. I was shocked. Especially when I saw it reboot again after the "installing service update..." screen. But fortunately, it quickly proceeded to the "cartoon". What a relief.

ps, I have a Hitachi 1Tb drive, which supposedly is the fastest sata drive, so maybe that helped it get through the update faster? Also have a 1Tb WD external attached.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

bizzy said:


> I can. I manage architecture for a somewhat popular MMORPG. We patch all the time, every time a client connects. Our game is a little under 8 gigs on disk. We probably push about 400 megabits of patch traffic, sustained. It really isn't rocket science. It just works.
> 
> Isn't the instant cake image somewhere around 128 megs? I don't buy the 'bandwidth' argument for staged patching. I do suspect that it has to do with damage control; which speaks volumes for their abysmal QA process.


No, I'm suppose bandwidth isn't the main issue, but I'm sure it's a contributing factor.

For reference most slices for updates fall between 20MB and 30MB.

Even at 400Mbps it would take over 10 days running 24 hours a day to push out a service update to all of the subscribers and that's assuming that the ONLY thing being pushed is the update. That's not even taking into account all of the guide data and other content such as TiVoCast. Also think about the backend process for a TiVo call. There is more information exchanged than just a service update, and there is a bit of processing on the server's part to make sure each TiVo downloads guide data and information appropriate for its platform and configuration.

It's very easy to oversimplify the situation and say "You're doing it wrong and I could do it better." I'm sure at the core the TiVo engineers feel quite strongly about the product and have been through this battle many times over.

I'm not saying that TiVo's system is perfect, but I do feel that some people are making some pretty hefty accusations against TiVo with no factual proof to support their claims.

I also don't expect to change your mind on this, so how about we just let the issue rest for now, eh? ;-)


----------



## jhershauer (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow...that's a lot of drive space! I guess I may want more space someday if I start using the Tivo as a movie storage device.

Anyway...after two hours, I gave up and shut it down. When it booted back up, it only spent a couple of minutes on the "applying update" screen. Like you said, the whole process was complete in 10 minutes. I guess it just got hung up the first time.

Thanks,
Jeff



dwit said:


> Mine took less than 10 minutes from when i restarted after noticing the "pending restart" on the system info screen. I was shocked. Especially when I saw it reboot again after the "installing service update..." screen. But fortunately, it quickly proceeded to the "cartoon". What a relief.
> 
> ps, I have a Hitachi 1Tb drive, which supposedly is the fastest sata drive, so maybe that helped it get through the update faster? Also have a 1Tb WD external attached.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Omikron said:


> Even at 400Mbps it would take over 10 days running 24 hours a day to push out a service update to all of the subscribers and that's assuming that the ONLY thing being pushed is the update.


If that's how TiVo does it, there's only 1 word I can think of:

*IDIOTIC*​
Here are two potential alternatives:

Akamai Technologies​BitTorrent, Inc​
Assuming that TiVo does nothing else, they could reduce their bandwidth requirement by about 1/3 by doing a very simple thing: have additional TiVos in a household download from each other, rather than separately from the mother ship.

But I wouldn't expect TiVo to do anything like that. They would probably whine: IT'S TOO HARD TO DO THAT! Just like they whine about plenty of other suggestions made here.

When you oursource your engineering to half the developing countries around the world, where NONE of the engineers use TiVo (or any similar product) on a regular basis, the hired guns aren't going to care very much about the quality of the product. Nor will they care about the bandwidth required to do a rollout. All they care about is fulfilling the letter of their contract with the least amount of effort expended.


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

MANOWAR©;6191074 said:


> Ok, it just finished and not only are the menus faster, but my headache is gone and my neighbor finally returned my air compressor!!! THANKS TIVO!!:up:


I got the update last night. Still no breakfast in bed!

Come on TiVo, what's the delay?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I saw last night my status was "Pending Restart". I couldnt restart it then because I had two shows recording. I meant to check it this morning before I left for work but forgot. Hopefully all went well with the update and it did not mess anything up.


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Why does TiVo software have so many bugs? I don't know. Maybe TiVo should ask their outsourced "engineers" in China, South Korea, India, Ukraine, and Mexico.]


Ever own an SA 8300? You want to talk about bugs?

And for what it's worth IT people from India are very intelligent. I don't like jobs going over seas but you can blame our politicians, both sides for that happening.


----------



## taomaster99 (Jul 25, 2007)

jhimmel said:


> In the end, everyone eventually gets the update. I have never heard of someone NEVER getting an update.


Well, I guess this instance will be the first time you never heard anyone get an update because I had my Series 2 connected to my network, getting updates every day, and it never received the 9.2 update. I assumed it had receive it but when i was having problems transferring shows between that machine and my new Tivo HD I found out is was still on 9.1 so there you go. I did eventually get the 9.3 a few weeks ago.

Anyhoo, I finally got 9.3a on my Tivo HD yesterday, after a forced connection, but haven't had time to play with it too much. Here is what I've seen so far (which most has been mentioned already): 1. faster speeds navigating through screens. 2. under find programs the order of items is rearranged. 3. connection between my series 2 and tivo hd is MUCH quicker, transferring files and just navigating to the series 2 is WAY quicker! 4. smaller font in "to to" list.

Other than those items I hadn't seen anything new. One thing I would like to know is if it fixed the black screen problem, for those of you who don't know, the problem was you'd get a black screen (or gray) all of a sudden and usually would have to reboot to get the picture back. Initially I had my settings at 720p fixed but kept getting that black screen but after changing it to 720p hybrid I never received it. Anyone test this out?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

taomaster99 said:


> Well, I guess this instance will be the first time you never heard anyone get an update because I had my Series 2 connected to my network, getting updates every day, and it never received the 9.2 update. I assumed it had receive it but when i was having problems transferring shows between that machine and my new Tivo HD I found out is was still on 9.1 so there you go. I did eventually get the 9.3 a few weeks ago.
> 
> Anyhoo, I finally got 9.3a on my Tivo HD yesterday, after a forced connection, but haven't had time to play with it too much. Here is what I've seen so far (which most has been mentioned already): 1. faster speeds navigating through screens. 2. under find programs the order of items is rearranged. 3. connection between my series 2 and tivo hd is MUCH quicker, transferring files and just navigating to the series 2 is WAY quicker! 4. smaller font in "to to" list.
> 
> Other than those items I hadn't seen anything new. One thing I would like to know is if it fixed the black screen problem, for those of you who don't know, the problem was you'd get a black screen (or gray) all of a sudden and usually would have to reboot to get the picture back. Initially I had my settings at 720p fixed but kept getting that black screen but after changing it to 720p hybrid I never received it. Anyone test this out?


I don't think any Series 2 units got the 9.2 update. I believe 9.2 was only for S3 platform.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I got the 9.3a update on one HD unit at some point yesterday, "pending restart" - restarted it and there it was. The menus are definitely snappier, and its accepting the remote inputs faster. Before, if I hit another button before it was ready, it would just "bong" and I'd have to wait. Now I can hit the Tivo button twice a lot quicker than before and get to the Now Playing screen (although I still miss the direct access button from my DTiVo units).

It still has a problem in the now playing lists where if I delete a bunch of entries in a folder (like Suggestions), it will suddenly say that the folder is empty when it really isn't, and I have to got out and back in again.

Time will tell if the "film mode" for HD, and the occasional "black screen/nothing happens with the remote except the yellow LED lights up" issue has gone away.

The other unit hadn't received the update, but last night I told it to connect and it was downloading for quite a while. Forgot to check this morning.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

doconeill said:


> I got the 9.3a update on one HD unit at some point yesterday, "pending restart" - restarted it and there it was. The menus are definitely snappier, and its accepting the remote inputs faster. Before, if I hit another button before it was ready, it would just "bong" and I'd have to wait. Now I can hit the Tivo button twice a lot quicker than before and get to the Now Playing screen (although I still miss the direct access button from my DTiVo units).
> 
> It still has a problem in the now playing lists where if I delete a bunch of entries in a folder (like Suggestions), it will suddenly say that the folder is empty when it really isn't, and I have to got out and back in again.
> 
> ...


When you delete a bunch of items, is it still painfully slow to refresh?


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

bizzy said:


> I can. I manage architecture for a somewhat popular MMORPG. We patch all the time, every time a client connects. Our game is a little under 8 gigs on disk. We probably push about 400 megabits of patch traffic, sustained. It really isn't rocket science. It just works.


Having played HG:L, I find it somewhat disingenuous for you to say "it just works", on any level. You guys would certainly benefit from a more structured and comprehensive beta, QA, and rollout like TiVo.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

FYI, after you get 9.3 in order to transfer vids from your PC to the Tivo S3 you must upgrade from Tivo Desktop Plus 2.6 to 2.6.1 or you will get a message that says "PC has no recordings" in Now Playing. its a free upgrade, and you must uninstall 2.6 before installing 2.6.1


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

rodalpho said:


> Having played HG:L, I find it somewhat disingenuous for you to say "it just works", on any level. You guys would certainly benefit from a more structured and comprehensive beta, QA, and rollout like TiVo.


I don't believe that I ever discussed where I work and which games I am responsible for.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

dwit said:


> I don't think any Series 2 units got the 9.2 update. I believe 9.2 was only for S3 platform.


True.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> FYI, after you get 9.3 in order to transfer vids from your PC to the Tivo S3 you must upgrade from Tivo Desktop Plus 2.6 to 2.6.1 or you will get a message that says "PC has no recordings" in Now Playing. its a free upgrade, and you must uninstall 2.6 before installing 2.6.1


This would have been helpful two days ago.  I ran into this on my Series 2 Tivo the other day and could not figure out what was going on. I ended up installing 2.6.1 and even purchasing TD Plus. I wish I would have held off on TD Plus though. Last night I installed Pytivo and it does the same if not more for free.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Got 9.3a on both of my TiVoHD's yesterday. Haven't played with them yet though.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

Omikron said:


> You seem to imply that TiVo is withholding the update from the masses out of spite or just to screw with people, when nothing could be further from the truth. The reality is that TiVo support agents have better things to do with their time than to explain in great technical detail why customer A has to wait two weeks longer than customer B to receive the update especially when _it wouldn't change anything._
> 
> TiVo is not the only company that does this and plenty of other companies out there deploy large updates in waves for these very reasons. Microsoft did this exact thing with Windows Vista SP1.


I never suggested that Tivo was withholding the update our of spite or to screw with people. My post was mostly to poke fun at the tivo diehards who refuse to permit any criticism of the company and rely on arguments like, "everyone does it!" or "that's how tivo always rolls out its updates." They also over-react by seeing insults that aren't there. 

My point is, just because something is always done a certain way doesn't mean its right. And as a matter of fact, there are ways it can be done better, at least from a customer satisfaction point of view. Tivo simply chooses to allocate its resources elsewhere. Similar to how it chose last fall to allocate too few resources to make sure 9.2 was ready for distribution and, instead, put more people to work adding features so it could sell more units. Good short term/sales-oriented planning, bad long term/customer satisfaction focus.


----------



## taomaster99 (Jul 25, 2007)

Can we start acting like grown-ups and stick to the subject at hand please?!?!?!?!?!

Has anyone tested for the black/gray screen problem? Has it been eradicated? Thanks


----------



## DigitalAnarchist (Jan 21, 2004)

Got both of my TiVo HD's updated to 9.3a last night. At first glance the menus seem faster - let's see what else is working well tonight.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

bizzy said:


> I don't believe that I ever discussed where I work and which games I am responsible for.


I guess I'm an amazing internet detective. Don't give hints if you don't expect curious people to check. Anyway, not looking to get you into trouble, so I'll drop it.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

taomaster99 said:


> Can we start acting like grown-ups and stick to the subject at hand please?!?!?!?!?!


Excellent point. Has anyone suffered any stuttering since getting the latest software, especially anyone who had stuttering problems before?


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> When you delete a bunch of items, is it still painfully slow to refresh?


It appears to be, which I think is what occasionally triggers the "folder is empty" issue.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

So has anyone tried MRV from a S3 to a TivoHD, or TivoHD to TivoHD, with 9.3a? Is the speed improved?

For reference, the S3's MRV at about 1.5-2x real time for HD content.

The THD's MRV at 1x real-time, or slightly less. Making HD MRV with the THD mostly useless for many.

Anyone who has 9.3a on a THD, please post MRV results!


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

KJW said:


> Excellent point. Has anyone suffered any stuttering since getting the latest software, especially anyone who had stuttering problems before?


So far I only watched the Flyers game 4 and the Office in HD since getting the upgrade. Both shows were perfect, no stuttering, no frame drops, no poor stop-motion frame rates. While it is still too early to say it is completely gone, I haven't noticed any problems YET.


----------



## DigitalAnarchist (Jan 21, 2004)

Heard a garbled audio section on playback of "Everybody hates Chris" on my THD after the 9.3a update. The show was recorded before the update, so I'm wondering if its a recording or a playback bug....


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Finally got my update


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> So has anyone tried MRV from a S3 to a TivoHD, or TivoHD to TivoHD, with 9.3a? Is the speed improved?
> 
> For reference, the S3's MRV at about 1.5-2x real time for HD content.
> 
> ...


Using 9.3 and 2 Tivo HDs I get about 1.5 to 2x realtime for HD content. I am also not hardwired, I am using an Apple Airport Express on one of the Tivos, os it may even be quicker in full hardwired environment.


----------



## stream (Jul 25, 2007)

Got mine today.

Menu responsiveness noticeably improved. 

Only negative I've noticed is when paging up/down in guide, it takes a while to populate the screen (lots of blank segments, which are then populated over a few seconds).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Chimpware said:


> Using 9.3 and 2 Tivo HDs I get about 1.5 to 2x realtime for HD content. I am also not hardwired, I am using an Apple Airport Express on one of the Tivos, os it may even be quicker in full hardwired environment.


 Wow, if that's really the case that's a vast improvement then and similar to S3->S3 speeds. That's a huge fix for TivoHD owners if that's the case.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

stream said:


> Only negative I've noticed is when paging up/down in guide, it takes a while to populate the screen (lots of blank segments, which are then populated over a few seconds).


This should improve in a day or so. It's a function of rebooting the box, not of the upgrade.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> FYI, after you get 9.3 in order to transfer vids from your PC to the Tivo S3 you must upgrade from Tivo Desktop Plus 2.6 to 2.6.1 or you will get a message that says "PC has no recordings" in Now Playing. its a free upgrade, and you must uninstall 2.6 before installing 2.6.1


And it remembers if you have purchased the "Plus" upgrade. Apparently the relevant registry entries stay around after the uninstall.


----------



## wdpower (May 22, 2005)

KJW said:


> Excellent point. Has anyone suffered any stuttering since getting the latest software, especially anyone who had stuttering problems before?


I got the stuttering for the first time today, I have had 9.3a for a couple of days now but just got the HD cable card. I went down a channel and back up and it was gone.

-Bill


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I thought it would take a hour for 9.3a to install but it only took about 15 min.

Its still slow to delete stuff with 9.3. ota hd seems to be better.


----------



## stream (Jul 25, 2007)

Roderigo said:


> This should improve in a day or so. It's a function of rebooting the box, not of the upgrade.


And right you are!

Another plus is, before the upgrade, when navigating in the guide to later times, the audio used to become choppy, but not anymore.


----------

